# Getting ready for next deer season... 277 Wolverine



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well figured I would share the load success. I loaded up 95 gr TTSx and 90gr Nosler Bonded Performance in the Wolverine trying to find the right load for next year. With the 10-15 mph winds I don't think this rifle did half bad. All were loaded with A-1680 in 23.1, 23.3, and 23.5 grains of powder. Both types of bullets were loaded to .050 and .040 off the lands of the barrel. Anyways here are some of the pictures and the velocity reports coming out of a 20" barrel.
Pictures of the groups the three (the bottom right one was a flyer from another load) shot group was the TTSX and the five shot group was the Nosler's (pulled the last one).


----------

